# XJ Jaguar Ultimate Black major paint correction



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Back again ,

This Jaguar XJ was in need of some serious TLC.
This is one of my largest corporate clients which is on my books, I got a call one day and was told to come in and inspect this Jaguar and see what could be done to it to get it looking good again .

The car was booked in for inspection and after one hour going over it with my client he told me he wanted it done ASAP !
So it was booked it in for a major paint correction detail .

This is what I was presented with 








50/50


50/50






Where starting to see some clarity and gloss after all the paint defects have been removed especially on the treated area !












Now it's the boots turn








Left side done , right side not corrected !




50/50



































Measuring temperature for GTechniq EXO 




Two coats of EXO


End results ! After four days work over 40 hours !






































Thank you for reading my writeup I hope you have enjoyed as much as I have enjoyed working on this car ,

Best Regards

Mario Corallo


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very nice Mario as always


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

Very nice indeed Mario. Liked the fotos with the light hitting curves and corners. Well done.
I am aware of a nice show wax that looks really good on Jaguars... LOL


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job on that Jag mate !


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

What a mess! Looks sorted now! Great work :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great turnaround:thumb:


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

lovely reflections Mario..and awesome work.Well done


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Awesome work as usual Mario! That big girl looked like a real challenge! Swirl city! 

I love the flake in that paint! It looks sweet now that you've given it your magic touch! :thumb:


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Good Work


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you guys for all your kind comments !
Mario


----------



## ex-mooseman (May 6, 2011)

That is a shiny cat


----------

